
Excessive Specification of Test Doubles - JanVanRyswyck
I wrote a blog post about excessive specification of test doubles and the issues that it creates.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;principal-it.eu&#x2F;2020&#x2F;05&#x2F;excessive-specification-of-test-doubles&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Submit the title and URL. A further explaination can be added as first comment
(though in this case it adds no new information).

